# Birman owrner!



## Mike_K (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello all. Here to try to get some advice on one of our birmans. He's a little *******. Figuratively, not literally. We think he was born with the soul of a puppy. 

As I type this he's crawled up me and is biting my ear. Oh wait... now he decided he'd rather feast on my hand! Fair enough.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Looking forward to pictures of your little puppycat.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

How old is your little sweetheart? If he's over 11 wks., biting is the name of the game for most kitties. Kitties also go through a teething time when they lose their baby teeth around 4mos. and adult teeth are in by 6-7 mos. A cardboard box makes a good teething object and most kitties find relief in biting the edge of the box. If he's biting your hands, ear or nose, say "No" , redirect his attention and give kitty a stuffed toy to bite.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! I love dog-like cats. Do you have any pictures of your little guy to share?


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh I love Birmans! Rumor around the forums is that all birman owners are now required to post photos asap lol. Welcome and I look forward to hearing all about your puppykitty and hearing about your experiences.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi and welcome. I hope your hands and ears survive the kitten stage! He should be fine and outgrow the habit, provided you don't encourage him to play with hands/feet/etc. As catloverami suggested, when he bites, say "No" and give him something else to play with.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

A Birman! How gorgeous... I think we should see pics! I have two Ragdoll's, and one is just like puppy too!


----------

